# Shropshire - Near Oswestry



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just off the A5, follow signs for Whittington/Whitchurch/Ellesmere from the Oswestry by-pass. Enter Whittington, go over the railway crossing & follow road to the T junction (by the Spar shop). Turn left, go past the castle & turn into the car park at the back of the castle. Put a minimum of 30p in the honesty box (all proceeds to the Whittington Castle Preservation Trust so please be generous). 2 nice pubs right by it - Ye Olde Boote Inne over the road, the White Lion next to it. 8)


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Dont forget to feed the ducks and swans too  

The castle has a cute little shop and exibition so look around. This is a little 'exposed' to the village and main road though isnt it Caz?

A


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Not sure what you mean Chuggs, most car parks are, aren't they? I'd rather spend the night there than on the lay by at Park Hall where a lot of motorhomes, lorries & caravans seem to camp for the night. Anyway, the A5 doesn't go past it anymore and it isn't easily seen from the A495 going east.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

NP Caz - I know this spot well but thought it was in the middle of a village. I suppose you are hidden by trees a little and is a good stop over if needed.

Further to Caz's suggestions may I recommend the Garden Centre and especiallythe 'Bettys Tea Rooms' at the 'handicaped' centre in Gobowyn not far from Whittington - You turn down the road opossite the entrance to this carpark and should go right past it in afew miles. Bettys makes exellent home made cakes and free refilles of coffee at very cheap prices - The garden centre isnt bad either.

A

PS Appologies if 'handicaped' isnt the right phrase - I cant remember the proper name :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You are correct - it is in the middle of the village but it's a very nice village. BTW don't try it this weekend anyone as it's the annual Mediaeval Fayre & you could find yourselves camped in amogst a mediaeval encampment of foot soldiers!

The tea rooms are at the Derwen Training College, you actually need to take a left turn off the old A5 (now the B5009) just before you reach Gobowen. The quickest way to this from the A483 is to follow signs for the Orthopaedic Hospital from the roundabout, go past the hospital & Meadowbrook Nursing Home & the Derwen is the next place on the left.


----------

